# How do you package your soap for customers?



## danielle22033 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am having a horrible time finding an affordable bag supplier.  And was wondering how you package you soap for customers and shows and fairs?


----------



## Stakie (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I mainly package mine in shrink wrap. But we are also looking into paper alternatives for some added touch. (Maybe just some gift wrap and a label)

Anway, what are you looking to do and where are you looking? That could help us out, to perhaps help you out!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 3, 2013)

:shock: posted in the wrong topic.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 3, 2013)

Some people use glassine bags.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll be using the same as I do for my M&P which is biodegradable shrink wrap on a roll. I have the wand system and loved it the last 2 years and how I can use it to make different sizes. Would love a mini one though. 

I'm one who streamlines (4 young kids you need this with a business) so everything always has the same labels with logo and basic info then the ingredients and name will change only.


----------



## Ancel (Sep 3, 2013)

If you enter 'soap packaging' or something similar as a search on Pinterest, you'll see dozens of approaches and ideas, from the most simple to the fanciest - it's a good place for inspiration (and soap po*n)


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 3, 2013)

thank you for all the replies but what I meant was shopping bag.... So if someone buys 5 bars you'd put them in a bag for the customer.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 4, 2013)

You just mean a shopping bag? I use brown paper lunch bags. I keep several bags with handles at my booth IF someone buys a lot of soap. Do you not like www.papermart.com?


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 4, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> You just mean a shopping bag? I use brown paper lunch bags. I keep several bags with handles at my booth IF someone buys a lot of soap. Do you not like www.papermart.com?



Thank you for this link.   This is EXACTLY what I was looking for.  Only problem is, is I live in canada, and the shipping cost is $30.  That being said, the bags I want still work out to be pretty affordable when divided by 250.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, sorry - I didn't even look at where you are located! I made that post before I finished my coffee . And so many people love papermart, that I just assumed you'd heard of it. Maybe I really should stop posting so early in the morning. But, I like them and order from them occasionally. For the most part, I just stick to lunch bags from Walmart; they come in two sizes and brown or white. Cheap, cheap and recyclable.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 4, 2013)

Lunch bags for small orders, leftover plastic grocery bags for large. Never had anyone complain about recycling.


----------



## DonnaC (Sep 8, 2013)

Uline is an option for higher quantity bags etc. for us Canadians.


----------



## Walt H (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess it depends on the show you're working.

When we sell in venues where we know the customers are not going to spend much money and we have to discount the product, we'll use regular white paper bags. It helps offset the decrease in revenue and the white color looks clean. We get these at WalMart.

However, when we sell in venues where we can charge the regular price we'll use frosty pink boutique bags with handles. The 5x3x7 holds 1-3 bars, the 5x8x10 holds 4-8 bars. 

I've used "Stamps Store Fixtures" in the U.S. . They seem to have some pretty good prices on bags and other things. But if you're in Canada you can check out Retaildepot.ca . They are out of Toronto. I am not endorsing them. I'm just saying they are selling products you might be looking for. The thing I don't know is how much the GST/HST is going to impact the overall price of the products when you buy domestically.

But then you step it up with a Gold Foil Laser printed label from Onlinelabels.com at 8 cents per label. (OL895GF)!!!  Next thing you know people are walking around craft shows with your bag and that's great advertising for your business. And when they make purchases at other vendor's tables, they'll put other vendor's items in your bag with your logo. The bag becomes useful for more than it's intended purpose. 

The boutique bag won't get thrown away when they get home. Some people tend to keep higher quality bags in their closet. Everytime they see the bag, they see your company logo. Customers may even use the bag as part of the gift wrap and your company name gets spread around to more people. Don't underestimate the impact of well packaged products. Buyers make judgements about the products based on how they are packaged. Just watch the costs. Make sure they are inline with what you charge.

Look for bags at local suppliers for Store Fixtures near where you live. Some of them supply boutique retailers with bags, table displays, and other things you can also use at venues. These places also buy used equipment and resell it. You might be able to find some good quality used displays for your shows. Sometimes they have unadvertised closeout sales on items you might need or post closeout seasonal sales (Christmas bags in February might be 1/2 the price).

(*- The prices are estimates or current market prices and subject to change. )


----------



## Lindy (Sep 10, 2013)

These are what I buy in "Rose" size.  You can get them in kraft as well and you can put your logo on them as a label.  Love them to death.

http://www.uline.ca/BL_5508/Paper-Shopping-Bags-White?keywords=Paper Shopping Bags White


----------



## danielle22033 (Sep 10, 2013)

Walt H said:


> I guess it depends on the show you're working.
> 
> When we sell in venues where we know the customers are not going to spend much money and we have to discount the product, we'll use regular white paper bags. It helps offset the decrease in revenue and the white color looks clean. We get these at WalMart.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply! This helps a lot and everything thing you say is 100% true!  I am one of those "bag collectors" I will check out the company that is based out of Toronto.


----------



## djk17 (Sep 11, 2013)

Walt, I don't sell my soap (is that true? Friends and colleagues and acquaintances tend to place orders, but I don't really sell--just the cost of ingredients, because, frankly? I'm making this stuff compulsively and there's only so much I can use myself!)
BUT I completely agree with you re: packaging and branding.  You hit it spot-on. I believe firmly in good packaging and good scent. Even my "ugly soap" freebies to my impoverished bookclub members get pretty packaging. It's not to be underestimated.


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Sep 11, 2013)

At all our shows we wrap each bar individually in brown tissue paper before it goes into the bag. We use a gingham style bag, green and white check, red and white check, with our label on the front. Label has Thank You on it along with our logo, website and our location. We pay about $.10 for each bag plus label but we think it's worth it. Adds style to the sale.

We just did a show this weekend and during a lull in activity we looked around at the crowd and could pick out our bags being carried by customers. We feel our choice in bags just makes us stand out amongst the plain brown lunch bags or the plastic grocery bags. Not knocking those that choose them, this is just a choice we made even if it costs us a few cents on each sale. We also use the same method with our online sales. Nice to open the shipping box and know that the bars aren't just laying in there but tucked neatly in "our" bags.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 11, 2013)

LuvOurNewf said:


> At all our shows we wrap each bar individually in brown tissue paper before it goes into the bag. We use a gingham style bag, green and white check, red and white check, with our label on the front. Label has Thank You on it along with our logo, website and our location. We pay about $.10 for each bag plus label but we think it's worth it. Adds style to the sale.
> 
> We just did a show this weekend and during a lull in activity we looked around at the crowd and could pick out our bags being carried by customers. We feel our choice in bags just makes us stand out amongst the plain brown lunch bags or the plastic grocery bags. Not knocking those that choose them, this is just a choice we made even if it costs us a few cents on each sale. We also use the same method with our online sales. Nice to open the shipping box and know that the bars aren't just laying in there but tucked neatly in "our" bags.



Love that idea!


----------

